# Conveyancing Solicitors - Any Good Ones?



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

As title

Do you have any first hand experience of good ones that you can deal with online/post or is it just better to use a local one.

Just need one for a straight re-mortgage, no changes to term/lending etc.

Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I have used fidler and pepper based in mansfield nottinghamshire, they offer a postal service with online tracking.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I always use a locally based solicitor, I like to speak face to face sometimes and can also save valueable time by delivering documents by hand.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

S63 said:


> I always use a locally based solicitor, I like to speak face to face sometimes and can also save valueable time by delivering documents by hand.


Had a quote today from my usual one, over £1000!:doublesho

I'm in no rush so don't care too much about face to face etc. £1k is taking the micky for a straight remortgage when many online are quoting nearer the £350 mark.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

mattsbmw said:


> I have used fidler and pepper based in mansfield nottinghamshire, they offer a postal service with online tracking.


£440 for their quote so much better

The best so far is from Conveyancing Warehouse (seems to get good feedback) : £320

Still can't believe my local one £1065:doublesho

I used them for 2 house moves before, jesus I had my pants pulled down.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The industry is in need of change and it will happen gradually. Old school solicitors have set ways and procedures and old school prices to match, its possible to pop in and see the quill and parchment paper still in use. The dinosaurs are reluctant to embrace internet and any kind of e-comms. As we can see in this thread there are companies offering services online at a fraction of the price....the thing is when it all goes Pete Tong as conveyancing has a habit of doing I'd rather have the expertise from the old codgers.


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

RMNJ Solicitors we used, all through the post/e-mail. They provided all the pre-stamped envelopes and very prompt in replying to e-mails etc.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Know an excellent one but they are pricey, not sure how they will match up but they are thorough (buy to let compared to remortgage though).


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

empsburna said:


> Know an excellent one but they are pricey, not sure how they will match up but they are thorough (buy to let compared to remortgage though).


Don't need to be thorough really, house isn't changing, no other parties involved just a simple transfer from one building society to the next, no additional term, no extra borrowing, probably as simple as it gets. Dread to think what I payed my old solicitor for the actual full house moves!


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

We payed around £1000 for a whole house move, new mortgage the lot, all the searches etc so we got a very good price.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

The ones we used to sell my house and the wife's flat were mustard....Jo Elliott at Woodford Stauffer in Northcamp.

Seriously never met a solicitor that was so proactive, good with coms and fast....cannot recommend her highly enough....also they run a scheme where if it all falls through they dont charge you a penny.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Our family solicitor deals with our properties, he is old school and sometimes I have to wind him up to get him firing on all cylinders but he has my best interests at heart and is very diligent. 
He is mid priced and worth every penny as his knowledge is very comprehensive on all matters property.

My view is find someone local who knows the local area and market not a firm miles away.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Is there not deals that offer free legals for re-mortgaging ?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I see all the chat about the cheapest ones.....seriously dont choose the cheapest ones they will be crap....


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> I see all the chat about the cheapest ones.....seriously dont choose the cheapest ones they will be crap....


They are only crap if something goes wrong......it usually does.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

bigslippy said:


> Is there not deals that offer free legals for re-mortgaging ?


Yes but nothing is free:thumb:


----------



## gtechpete (Aug 16, 2010)

Mark Goreham @ David Durn & Co is a joy to deal with and great rates too.

He covers the whole of the UK and is 100% worth having a chat with, really genuine and no BS sort of guy.

01895 612400


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

nick_mcuk said:


> I see all the chat about the cheapest ones.....seriously dont choose the cheapest ones they will be crap....


Ours in comparison to other people we have spoken with was cheap and yet we had issues that cropped up while we were purchasing a house, they dealt with all the issues very well and sorted us out at minimal inconvinience to us.


----------

